
Pay someone - sanj
http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=4980
======
aggieben
I guess what I don't really get is why Ulrich couldn't just post a simplified
explanation for the code he checked in. As one commenter put it, to an outside
observer Ulrich comes across as an arse.

Even if the technical explanation can't really be simplified effectively, then
conveying the impetus for the change would probably have diffused the thread.
He wasted more time ordering people to stop opening the bug than he would have
spent explaining himself.

------
pjackson
I know nothing at all about the "bug" being discussed, but it seems to me that
the attitude displayed by the initial two commenters is poor form. I'm not
sure what the guy from RedHat has against the guy from SuSE, but it seems like
a private phone call could have cleared it all up.

When you work for a company that maintains open source, makes money from open
source, and has public discussions about issues with the code, I think you're
held to a slightly higher standard. You ought not act like that when your bug
tracker is public.

------
akkartik
I remember emailing Ullrich Drepper once when I was young and foolish. He
hasn't changed.

------
tc7
Unrelated to posted item, but why does Opera tell me:

"The page you are trying to open has been reported as fraudulent. It will
likely attempt to trick you into sharing personal or financial information.
Opera Software strongly discourages visiting this page."

when I try to go to that site?

